# buffedCast Episode 190: Postet Eure Fragen und Kommentare zu WoW, Runes of Magic und Co.



## xashija (26. April 2010)

Mittwochs ist buffedCast-Tag! Um den gemütlichen Zocker-Stammtisch mehr auf Eure Bedürfnisse zuschneiden, gibt’s ab sofort jede Woche einen Foren-Thread zum kommenden Podcast. Dort sammeln wir bis Dienstags um 14 Uhr Eure Fragen und Kommentare zu aktuellen MMO-Themen. Das buffed-Team sucht sich die interessantesten Beiträge heraus und versucht möglichst viele davon zu beantworten und zu diskutieren. Postet in diesem Beitrag Eure Fragen und Kommentare, die in der 190. Episode des Podcasts vorgelesen werden sollen. Viel Spaß!


----------



## p1nk (26. April 2010)

wird aus dem ts2 für premium user bald ts3?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lohreim (26. April 2010)

*zu WOW*: Wollte mal Fragen ob es den Inzwischen schon bilder oder genauere Infos über die *weiblichen Worgen* giebt die sind bis jetzt ja so gut wie nie gezeigt worden? 

*zu WoW:* Das *Neue Punktesystem* das mit Cata. eingefürt werden soll für den PVE Bereich was haltet ihr davon? 

*zu WOW:* Und wenn dann ja die möglichkeit besteht Seine *pvp Punkte in Pve Punkte umzuwandeln* (natürlich nur die für die schwächeren sachen) 
            	zeigt das nicht in zusammenhang mit der Entscheidung 10er und 25er raid ID'S zusammen zu legen das man den PVP teil puschen will 
            	um die Spielgemeinschaft wieder in die BG zu locken die ja zur zeit sehr schlecht besucht sind ?
            	Haltet ihr das für nen guten weg oder für bedenklich?


----------



## Exitorz (26. April 2010)

Huhu, erstmal schöne Grüsse an alle die da mitmachen werden.

Also, meine Fragen
1. [Ensidia, leider etwas älter aber trotzdem noch diskutabel] 
Hat Blizzard einen Knall? Wieso lassen die den, ich betone ausdrücklich, Endspielcontent (!!) ohne Tests auf die Live server? Kein anderer Spieleentwickler ist so dumm! Die GMs haben doch eh nix zu tun, wieso nicht einen Testrealm erstellen für Gms um die Bosse zu testen? Ensidia wurde zu Unrecht gebannt.  

2. Habt ihr schon mal auf privat Servern gespielt und welche Erfahrungen habt ihr da gemacht?

3. Sollte ich ein TS für free-user zur Verfügung stellen? Bekomme evtl eines gestellt

4. Spielt ihr Wow mit Ton oder ohne? Ich hör bei mir immer nur BÄM, ich hab schon Ohrenschmerzen

5. Was findet ihr besser: PvE, PvP oder Erfolge? Mir persönlich gefällt PvP am besten, weil man sich mit anderen spielern messen kann und im 3v3 geplänkel auf unserem Server immer adrenalin fließt. 

6. Irgendwie fällt mir auf den buffedcast covern auf, dass Annette immer neben Zam steht. Interpretiere ich da was falsch oder ...

7. Was sagt ihr zu den kaufbaren Begleitern?

8. Hotfix für den Lil XT? Wenn man schon für zahlt sollte man doch n goodie haben... zB eine Nervlizenz (bin aber immer noch antistore) 

9. Wie lange gingen die schnellsten speedruns auf ICC (bitte von 10er, 10er hc, 25er und 25er hc aufzählen)?

10. Werden mit Cataclysm Schwimmtiere wie die blaue Schildkröte rauskommen?

11. Werden mit Cataclysm das Blizzardinterface mit Musthave addons wie DBM oder Gatherer aufgepimpt?

12. Ist euch schon aufgefallen das Blizz bei vielen Metalbands Namen klaut? Beispiel Kataklysm (ist eine Hammer-Deathmetalband) , das Gebiet Hammerfall (Powermetalband namens Hammerfall )und Dun Nifelheim (Anspielung auf die Blackmetalband Nifelheim). 

13. Wie wäre es mit Einem ingame radiochannel bei denen man verschiedene musikarten wie Metal, HipHop und Reggae aussuchen kann?
Gehustet soll's von blizzard werden. Die Gamer zahlen Schliesslisch für Det schpiel.

14. Hört ihr vom Buffedteam eigentlich alle was im Metalbereich (außer Flo-zwo)? Habt ihr gerade eine gute Empfehlung? (außer das neuere Immortal Album und Rammstein)

15. Mages bekommen hero, palas bekomen einen Rüsselgriff. Wann werden dann Priester tanken können? Genau diese speziellen Fähigkeiten wie Hero eines schamys machen den auch zu was anderem. Und wenn schon, will ich dann eine "Armee der Elementare".

16. Was sagt ihr zum Kopierschutz von Ubisoft? Die Hersteller machen da doch nur Verluste durch Serverkosten und man wird die Spiele wohl mit ein bisschen mehr Aufwand cracken können. Bis vorher sah das ja so aus: 1. Download, 2. Installieren, 3. Cracken und 4. Spielen. Da schon die Crackexes abegeändert wurden wird es wohl kein Problem sein die Onlineüperprüfung rauszuscripten oder? Zu dieser Angelegenheit von mir ein dickes *facepalm* meinerseits.
 
Dankeschön wenn ihr einige meiner Fragen beantworten werdet, ich habe als Bcast neuiling mal alle folgen geladen. Irgendwie hör ich aber immer nur den ersten Teil 
Macht weiter so,
Exitorz


----------



## d2wap (26. April 2010)

yay!
danke für die beachtung meiner anfrage die forenfragen um 1 tag vorzuschieben beachtet wird.
danke anette für die zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*zu meinen fragen:*
- was würdet ihr zur RPC 2011 besser machen wollen?

- gibt es für euch ein MMO das euch so massiv enttäuscht hat nach release, dass ihr ein neues MMO ausprobiert habt, welches euch ebenso enttäuscht hat?


----------



## Locopoco (26. April 2010)

Exitorz schrieb:


> 12. Ist euch schon aufgefallen das Blizz bei vielen Metalbands Namen klaut? Beispiel Kataklysm (ist eine Hammer-Deathmetalband) , das Gebiet Hammerfall (Powermetalband namens Hammerfall )und Dun Nifelheim (Anspielung auf die Blackmetalband Nifelheim).



Schon mal etwas von der Nordischer Mythologie gehört oder der Christlichen (Bibel)? Mit schlechter Musik haben die Begriffe nichts zu tun.



Exitorz schrieb:


> 15. Mages bekommen hero, palas bekomen einen Rüsselgriff. Wann werden dann Priester tanken können? Genau diese speziellen Fähigkeiten wie Hero eines schamys machen den



Wenn schon ein Hordenlogo, dann bitte "Kampfrausch" und nicht Hero. Und was bitte ist ein Rüsselgriff?


----------



## Exitorz (26. April 2010)

Locopoco schrieb:


> Schon mal etwas von der Nordischer Mythologie gehört oder der Christlichen (Bibel)? Mit schlechter Musik haben die Begriffe nichts zu tun.
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn schon ein Hordenlogo, dann bitte "Kampfrausch" und nicht Hero. Und was bitte ist ein Rüsselgriff?



todesgriff. Ich dachte ich sprech mal für die allys was, was ich poste kann dir egal sein


----------



## Kolumbien (26. April 2010)

könnt ihr die heft vll als pdf version verfügbarstellen. vll ein code im printheft oder nach 2 monaten downloadbar für premiumkunden ( würd mir dann auch einen anlegen)


----------



## HGVermillion (26. April 2010)

Locopoco schrieb:


> Schon mal etwas von der Nordischer Mythologie gehört oder der Christlichen (Bibel)


Ich habs mal rausgesucht.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Niflheim
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kataklysmus

Gibts zu Black Prophecy eigentlich schon einen Termin für die closed Beta?.


----------



## Toraka' (26. April 2010)

Was macht ihr wenn euch auf der Arbeit langweilig ist?

Spielt ihr flashgames und wenn ja auf welcher Seite?

Was haltet ihr davon wenn die Zam Cam in der Buffedshow einen Blümchen-die-aus-Herzchen-wachsen-Rand bekommt?

Wie wäre es, eine Zeit lang Ideen zu sammeln und dann mit jedem Schnitt zur Zam Cam einen anderen Rand zu haben, so dass die Community entscheiden kann, welches der beste war.

Wann kommt...die Nachricht dass Aion ein Flop war?

Wieviel Speicherplatz wird täglich für Flame-, Whine- und Ich-wurde-gehackt-dabei-hab-ich-nur-Gold-gekauft-Threads verbraucht?

Habt ihr irgendeine (emotionale) Bindung zu einem Charakter in WoW? (z.B. Björn zu seinem Pet usw)

Bleistifte, Kugelschreiber oder etwas komplett anderes?

And now to something completely different?

Was spielt ihr in eurer Freizeit abgesehen von WoW? (Ballerspiele usw)

Was haben die Illuminaten damit zu tun?

Wann kommt die neue Staffel von den ZAM-Files?

Oder von ZAM Miami?

Cold Zam?

24 ZAM?

ZAM - Keine Anfänger?


----------



## (c)hecker52 (26. April 2010)

Was glaubt ihr, wie der Kampf gegen Deathwing aussehen wird? Ich denke, es wird ähnlich wie bei Onyxia aussehen, blos das die erste Phase Spannender gemacht wird.


----------



## BlackSun84 (26. April 2010)

1. Informiert ihr euch auch ingame und extern über die Story eures Lieblings-MMOGs (WoW, LotRO, etc.) im Spiel und durch externe Quellen oder seid ihr nur beim jeweiligen MMOG (vor allem WoW) dabei, weil es halt gerade "in" ist - oder könnte der Endboss eines Addon auch Klauspeter heißen und rosa Schafe werfen, solange er am Ende lila Items ausspuckt?


2. Spielt ihr mit englischem Client oder deutschen?




> das Gebiet Hammerfall (Powermetalband namens Hammerfall )



Hammerfall heißt so, weil dort Orgrim Doomhammer im Kampf bei der Befreiung der dortigen Orcs fiel und Thrall dort zum Kriegshäuptling wurde.


----------



## Ultimo01 (26. April 2010)

Mal ne ganz einfache Frage:

Macht euch die Arbeit bei Buffed Spaß?


Mfg Ultimo


----------



## Benedikt20 (26. April 2010)

Ich wollte mal wissen wie viel Playtime hast mit *xashija ?
*


----------



## Wowler12345 (26. April 2010)

Hallo,

Ich habe auch ein paar Fragen.

Wie findet ihr, dass Garrosh der neue Kriegshäuptling wird und somit Thrall ablöst?

Wie findet ihr Varian Wrynns "agressives" Verhalten?

Glaubt ihr, dass eine neue Drachenart eingefügt wird, wie bei Wotlk die Protodrachen? Wenn ja, wie stellt ihr sie euch vor?

mfg
wowler12345


----------



## skyllo (26. April 2010)

1. Wie wird die Berichterstattung während der Beta aussehen?? 

2. Wird es livestreams und videos geben?? (hoffentlich) 

3.Mögt ihr Fußball? Wen ja welchen Verein?? 

4. Mc Donalds oder Burger King??


----------



## Paskovic (26. April 2010)

Neue Woche neuer Cast. Meine Fragen:

Habt ihr etwas Bestimmets zum 200 Jubiläums Cast vorbereitet? Wie zum Beispiel ein special guest (Heinrich =D)?

Zu WoW:

Welche großen Storyhelden werden wohl, euer Meinung nach, mit Cataclysm wieder in die Welt von WoW zurück kehren, die noch nicht "offiziel" bekannt gegeben wurden?

Und was haltet ihr vom Solo-kill-meister Raegwyn, der ja schon einige Bosse im Alleingang getötet hat wie z.B. Sartharion?

MfG Paskovic


----------



## BKS54 (26. April 2010)

wie findet ihr das es auf einigen servern ein extremes ungleichgewicht zwischen horde und allianz gibt.

was wären eure ideen um das zu ändern?




gruß und macht weiter so


----------



## CP9 (26. April 2010)

hiho

also meine frage ist noch immer: gibt es eigentlich etwas neues von *stargate worlds*? wird lustig weiterentwickelt oder ist der publisher endgültig pleite? hatte mich damals für die beta angemeldet, da ich selber großer stargate fan bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: was haltet ihr eigentlich von stargate universe? die erste staffel ist ja jetzt auch in deutschland angelaufen. mir gefällts, obwohl es ja eigentlich etwas ganz anderes ist als sg1 bzw atlantis.


lg, CP9


----------



## Ares16784 (26. April 2010)

Wird Cairne Bloodhoof wirklich von Hellscream getötet?
Und wie geht das überhaupt: Ist der Kerl nicht in Wc3 gestorben oder habe ich da was verpasst?
Wie fändet ihr Flugkämpfe?
Und wie würdet ihr Beispielsweise das mit den Totems lösen?

Habt ihr selber schon abgestimmt? (http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/151725-buffed-app/)
Wollt ihr wirklich DSA zocken?


----------



## Zynic (26. April 2010)

Wird es für Cataclysm endlich die neuen Tänze geben die sie schon für WOTLK angekündigt haben?

und welche neuen Hauptstädte wird es in Cataclysm geben?

lg Zynic


----------



## SwordStrike (26. April 2010)

1) Wer von euch hat zuhause den schnellsten Internetzugang? =D

2) Welches Spiel würdet ihr Spielen wenn Blizzard plötzlich für immer WoW abschalten würde, wäre es weiter ein MMORPG oder würdet ihr denken "Davon hab ich jetzt erstmal genug?"

3) Welche Spielkonsole besitzt ihr und wieso grade diese?


----------



## Torridor (26. April 2010)

Hi,
wisst ihr schon wie das mit den Erbstücken bei Cataclysm laufen soll? Ich frage mich ob die Werte auf den Erbstücken auch geändert werden. Kann ja auch sein das Blizzard die wieder ganz abschafft.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Torridor


----------



## rocksor (26. April 2010)

Wieviel Geld bekommt ihr für die Iron Man 2 Werbung? Mal ganz im Ernst, das ist " Das Portal für Online-Spiele ", warum schiebt ihr dann Iron Man 2 Themen, die sich offensichtlich als Werbung outen, in die News? Oder kommt da bald nen Online-Spiel zu raus?^^
PS: Hab nix gegen die Werbung dafür am Rand, nur warum packt jetzt ihr Filme in die News ?


Edit: Ach ja und beantwortet bitte mindestens die 2. Frage von SwordStrike die interessiert mich auch dolle!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thereisnocowlevel (26. April 2010)

Was ist aus diesem Buffed-Community Roman, mit diesem Knappen Mimir der auf dem Argentumtunierplatz ein Ritter wird und man abstimmen konnte wie es weitergeht geworden?

Ich kann micht erinnern, dass er eine seltsam schimmernde Frucht gefunden hat, ist das jemals fortgesetzt worden?

Gruß Thereisnocowlevel


----------



## Lisko34 (26. April 2010)

Hi, 

Ich wollte mal fragen ob es in Zukunft auch eine Mobile ausgabe der Buffed.de HP geben wird (so m.buffed.de z.B.),
da es im moment doch sehr mühselig ist sich die Artikel herauszuzoomen.

Und da wir ja schon bei Mobile sind fänd ich ne Blasc-App für diverse smartphones usw. auch sehr interessant.
So mit DB-Anbindung, Freundesliste, News und eventuell noch ne Funktion das man sich die Buffedshow und denn PodCast
über das App angucken/hören kann.


Gruß Lisko


----------



## Tegleha (26. April 2010)

Haltet ihr eure Praktikanten im Käfig oder in Boden bzw Freilandhaltung?


----------



## Martok352 (26. April 2010)

was haltet ihr vom exploiten/betreibt es hin und wieder jmd bei euch??? =D


----------



## Independent (26. April 2010)

Was war zuerst da? Das Huhn oder das Ei?

Glaubt ihr an Evolution?


----------



## Veritasse (26. April 2010)

Glaubt ihr, dass War sicht wieder rehabilitieren kann? 
Oder ergeht es unseren Euro Servern bald wie denen auf dem asiatischen Markt?

Seid ihr eigentlich auch auf der Gamescom zugegen?


Gruß

Veritasse


----------



## DarknessShadow (26. April 2010)

was haltet ihr von den änderungen das 10er und 25er die gleiche id haben ?


----------



## daron21 (26. April 2010)

Was bei Wow das Housing ist , ist bei Buffed das Mybuffedprofil. Running Gag halt trotzdem meine frage wann überarbeiten die faulen Redakteure ihre Profile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nedoras (26. April 2010)

Was macht ihr wenn die Cataclysm beta startet ausser im kreis rennen und mit den armen wedeln?

Ne Frage die Anette und Susanne eh immer mit einer sache beantworten was ist NICHT euer lieblingsreittier ?

und bitte kein fehler in meinem namen wie vorletzte woche ;P
Hab euch alle lieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS : Schönen Sonntag


----------



## Nevistus (26. April 2010)

Hogger wird ja mit mit Cataclysm eingefangen und in Sturmwind in einen Zoo gebracht. 

Denkt ihr es handelt sich dabei um einen richtigen "Zoo" oder er steht lediglich in einem kleinen Käfig rum?


----------



## Flonzo (26. April 2010)

Was würdet ihr tun, wenn ihr einen Spaktraltiger in einem boosterpack finden würdet? Behalten, verkaufen,...


----------



## Einsam (27. April 2010)

hat der premium accound bei buffed.de immer noch werbungseinblendung überall?


----------



## schwertfisch07 (27. April 2010)

Hallo liebes Cast-Team,

endlich kommt der neue Cast, ein dickes Lob zuerst an euch alle, möget ihr NIE damit aufhören!!!

Zwei Fragen:


1.) Bin noch neu in WOW, kann man irgendwo (wenn ja, wie?) einstellen, daß man mit bestimmten Spielern nicht vom Dungeonbrowser zusammen in 1 Gruppe gewürfelt wird? Oder reicht es, wenn diese Spieler auf der "Ignorieren-Liste" auftauchen, aber es könnte ja sein daß sie von anderen Servern kommen?




2.) Eine Bitte: auch wenn viele Spieler schon lange in WOW dabei sind, gibt es dennoch immer wieder Neueinsteiger. Für diese ist aber kaum einer der ganzen Beiträge geeignet, weder was die Berichterstattung im Cast, in der Show oder auf der HP angeht. Die Tips und Anleitungen dort sind für höhere Klassen gedacht und das ist schade. 
Einem Spieler mit Level 22 z.B. bringen Tips zur Eiskronenzitadelle oder für den Sieg gegen den Lich King nicht unbedingt viel...

Denkt doch bitte vermehrt oder zumindest ab und zu an die Newbies, nicht alle sind in einer Gilde und bekommen alles erklärt. Und häufig bekommt man, so wie es mir vor einigen Tagen passierte, zu EINER Frage 3 verschiedene Tips und Antworten von 3 erfahrenen Spielern. Da ist man dann hinterher genauso schlau wie vorher...

Jeder hat mal klein angefangen und ich denke ALLE spieler, egal wieweit sie sind, haben das gleiche Recht auf Information. Und gerade Anfänger könnten so effektiver leveln, Fehler vermeiden, Fallen umgehen, Geld sparen usw.

Also: ab und zu dran bitte denken, daß man selber auch mal bei Null angefangen hat - das hilft allen. Die Einsteiger werden es euch durch Treue danken!


Bin mal gespannt auf den nächsten Cast, cu....


----------



## Reprise (27. April 2010)

Bin zwar spät dran, aber da der Fred noch nicht zu ist, denk ich ich kann auch noch was fragen^^

Ist denn schon irgendwas bekannt zum Erscheinungsdatum des battle.net 2.0 IN WoW bekannt??
Wird des mit dem Starcaft 2 Release kommen oder erst mit Cataclysm, was denk ihr denn?


----------



## Priscja (27. April 2010)

Einsam schrieb:


> hat der premium accound bei buffed.de immer noch werbungseinblendung überall?



https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/1865 Werbung war gestern.


----------



## DarknessShadow (27. April 2010)

wird es eig auch mal so iene video reihe geben wie zu bc mit 5mann kara ? also so 5man naxx / 5man ulduar / 5man pdk / 5man icc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

=
?


----------



## Exitorz (28. April 2010)

Wieso werden meine fragen Nieee beantwortet. So schlecht sind's ned, dann is ned der Grund


----------



## enci91 (29. April 2010)

macht die "buffies" auch außerhalb der arbeit etwas zusammen? oder beschränkt es sich nur auf die arbeit? oder sitzt ihr eh nach feierabend nur vorm PC?


----------

